# Seting up Transmission



## balanga (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm thinking of setting up Transmission and wondered if Thread 64481 was still a good guide to follow, or has anything changed or needs changing in light of people's experiences?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2020)

It appears to be correct. The only thing I can add is that you don't want to edit /usr/local/etc/transmission/home/settings.json while Transmission is running. If you need to make changes, stop the service, edit the file, then start the service.


----------

